# Dark specks in pie crust?



## eloise (Mar 15, 2015)

My husband and I just baked a blueberry pie for Pi Day. After taking it out of the oven, we noticed that there were lots of dark specks on top of the crust. What are they? Should we be worried about them?





  








Pi Day Pie.jpg




__
eloise


__
Mar 15, 2015


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

What flour(s) were used in making the crust.  Those spots could be flakes of bran but I could be wrong.


----------



## eloise (Mar 15, 2015)

kokopuffs said:


> What flour(s) were used in making the crust. Those spots could be flakes of bran but I could be wrong.


It was Pillsbury all-purpose flour.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Your recipe for the crust, and filling, please.


----------



## eloise (Mar 15, 2015)

kokopuffs said:


> Your recipe for the crust, and filling, please.


http://www.thehungrymouse.com/2009/07/24/basic-cooking-how-to-make-a-blueberry-pie/


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

There are a couple of things that can cause those black spots.
1) Bran oxidation (very common).
2) Oxidation of the iron in the flour that is part of the flour enrichment blend (enriched flour).

Spots are generally characteristic of old flour and caused by bran oxidation. It doesn't really affect the baking so much as the flavour is not as good but it will not hurt you.

I have also noticed that this can happen if you have not cleaned your oven in a while and there might be a buildup of fat on top and sides of the oven if you have been roasting or broiling food lately.


----------



## eloise (Mar 15, 2015)

Fablesable said:


> There are a couple of things that can cause those black spots.
> 1) Bran oxidation (very common).
> 2) Oxidation of the iron in the flour that is part of the flour enrichment blend (enriched flour).
> 
> ...


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Well hopefully on the next awesome pie making day it all turns out the way you would like it too. Although if offered the pie you made I would not say no and gobble my piece up in a heartbeat....lol....I LOVE pie!!


----------



## eloise (Mar 15, 2015)

Fablesable said:


> Well hopefully on the next awesome pie making day it all turns out the way you would like it too. Although if offered the pie you made I would not say no and gobble my piece up in a heartbeat....lol....I LOVE pie!!


Haha, thanks! Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be around on the next 3/14/15.  I guess 3/14/16 and so on will have to do!


----------



## julesk (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks! Saw this in my pie crust this morning and had no idea what it was- thought it might be some sort of bug larvae from the flour.  Glad I googled the problem and read a more appetizing explanation.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

JulesK said:


> Thanks! Saw this in my pie crust this morning and had no idea what it was- thought it might be some sort of bug larvae from the flour. Glad I googled the problem and read a more appetizing explanation.


And in the process youve discovered one of the most awesome cooking/culinary sites on the net. Welcome to cheftalk!


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

Cute!!!!!

Showing results for *symbol* for pi
Search instead for sympol for pi
[hr][/hr]
[h2]Search Results[/h2]
data:image/png;base64,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

π

The symbol used by mathematicians to represent the ratio of a circle's circumference to its diameter is the lowercase Greek letter *π*, sometimes spelled out as pi, and derived from the first letter of the Greek word perimetros, meaning circumference. In English, *π* is pronounced as "pie" ( /paɪ/, paɪ).


----------

